

Ask YC: recommended code reading? - rugoso

what good code is out there that we should read to make ourselves better programmers?<p>(inspired by 2 recent post: "It's Harder to Read Code than to Write It" and "Alan Kay's list of recommended reading")
======
edw519
For javascript, "View Source" is your friend. Find a page you like and go at
it. Even if you only pick up one idea, it's worth it.

